# **Canal Rd RIDE VIDEO** Southern Mudd Junkies



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is our latest ride video from Canal Rd! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egQmzkT8qXU

*** If you are trying to view it from a Mobile device. Go to YouTube from a safari page. Once there Change the settings at the bottom of the page to DESKTOP and you will be able to view it***


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sweet Video As always!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sick!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

THanks guys!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice! Canal is on my places to ride list. Hopefully we can go atleast once this year.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea i wanna go this year ... A couple guys in my group go a lot and they live like 15 miles from me so i can catch a rode with them, i just dont kno if my wheeler will hold up down there ha


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Crazy deep. Great vid!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

If its a reasonable drive it is definitely a must ride place for any hardcore atv rider


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome! As usual lol


----------

